# Coyotes vs Dogs (Katy, Tx)



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I live in one of these sprawling master planned, yuppy communities in Katy. Just miserable, but wife and kids love it. The only upside is I live next to a bayou and a green belt. Other night I let the dogs out and heard a strange yipping sound. 

Pics below tell the story. Was never really a fight, just a lot of posturing. My dogs treated the coyote like a joke, almost not paying attention until it got too close. Anyone seen this before? Think the yote was rabid?


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gotta be careful. I have had them tease my dog into chasing them. Then they run by a couple of buddies hiding in the burs or grass. I have watched this work and lost one dog..


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

We had a bunch of 'yotes in our Chicago hood. I saw them morning, noon and night.

There were 2 neighbors that had yap yap dogs killed by them.


We live in their country now. There are hogs in Cinco too - and i'm not reffering to overweight soccer moms...


Where in Cinco are ya? We live in the far west side.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would hold true in your master planned community but in farm and ranch country, that scenario is often deadly. I've seen first hand how deceptive coyotes can be. As a coyotes stength ly's in general with its numbers, they'll tend to hunt in packs. One tactic I've seen them use is to lure animals (dogs) in this case by having a ***** come out of the brush and taunt their pray. The ***** will usually present herself in a playful or seductive manner to lure the dog back in the brush were her pack awaits the kill. I've actually seen a whole pack form a half moon circle behind the ***** in an open area trying to position themselves for a quick kill. Very scary sight when you see your dogs scratching at the door wanting to take the ***** up on her offer. If the door wouldnt have been there, the the outcome would have likely been grim. A friend of mine lost one of his dogs to this same tactic which is horrifying to thing about that poor dogs last minutes in life.

Just thought I'd share. Be safe out there. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Becareful ..They will play and then lead your dog off to gang up on it and kill it..Just be safe or get a 22 and get rid of him


----------



## Hooked02 (May 3, 2010)

Give that one and any others you see around your house a dirt nap with a sub sonic .22
That one does not seem rabid. Ive never seen but have heard of them lureing dogs to chase them and then the pack gets em. 
Just smoke em with the .22 incase.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Mullethead, I'm stuck in Katy also and have about 1 more year and can get the hell out of here. I live in one of the less exquisite neighborhoods and try to avoid the soccer moms.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shouldn't be rabid this time of year as I remember.: that's really more of a late-summer kind of thing if I understand correctly.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Good advice. Love this forum.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.706432,-95.755461


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cur dogs give them hell. One night running dogs for hogs we noticed a couple of yotes behind us called the dogs back and it was on. Dogs chased them for a couple minutes them came back. Somebody told me about some white shaggy dogs that ppl use for protecting livestock cant think of their breed?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great. Pyrenese


----------



## crown dude (Apr 1, 2010)

I will protect my dogs, shoot the **** out of the yotes>


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

We were running dogs on hogs on night when a coyote ran out. All the dogs stopped except for the pup "Flash". He ran after the coyote. When the coyote turned to fight, the other's ran and joined in. By the time we got up there, there was no part of that coyote left that you could identify. Pit/curs will make short work of a coyote.
Shoot them coyotes if you see them.


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

TexasBoy79 said:


> I'm not sure if this would hold true in your master planned community but in farm and ranch country, that scenario is often deadly. I've seen first hand how deceptive coyotes can be. As a coyotes stength ly's in general with its numbers, they'll tend to hunt in packs. One tactic I've seen them use is to lure animals (dogs) in this case by having a ***** come out of the brush and taunt their pray. The ***** will usually present herself in a playful or seductive manner to lure the dog back in the brush were her pack awaits the kill. I've actually seen a whole pack form a half moon circle behind the ***** in an open area trying to position themselves for a quick kill. Very scary sight when you see your dogs scratching at the door wanting to take the ***** up on her offer. If the door wouldnt have been there, the the outcome would have likely been grim. A friend of mine lost one of his dogs to this same tactic which is horrifying to thing about that poor dogs last minutes in life.
> 
> Just thought I'd share. Be safe out there.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Agree with what TexasBoy said..........on 2 different ocassions, I lost one dog and had another ripped up pretty good in scenarios like these. Once, I had one within 20 feet of my back porch.....I yelled and ran at it like a crazy man (idiot) and it ran 30 yards and stopped. I ran back in the house for a gun and spotlight....when I got back, he move to 75 yards, still in my yard.....shined the light on the back fence and there were 12 more strung out along the fence in the brush....just waiting. Popped a few caps but missed (hard to hold a gun and 5 pound spotlight at the same time..lol). They come and go around my place. Be careful....they are ruthless


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*This was on Chron.com today*

KATY, Texas - 
A family near Katy has their beloved dog dragged away and killed by coyotes.
"They just kept on eating her" said Laura McCallister.
Her husband, Mic, returned to their home near Katy to find a pack of coyotes attacking and killing their beloved dog, Phobie.

The 12-year-old mixed breed mutt was part of the family.
"I had her before I had children, took her to England, took her to Colorado," said Laura McCallister. "She was an old, good dog who helped me raise kittens."
Three coyotes dragged their dog into a field behind their house just a few yards from their son's playhouse.
Police officers who showed up had trouble driving the coyotes away.
McCallister worries the next time the victim might be a small child.
"Do we really have to wait for our children to be attack for someone to do something?" she asked.
Neighbors said they have made calls to state and county agencies with no response.
"I want the coyotes out of here. I want to have protection for our children and our pets. This means we can't let our kids come out for a moment or our pets into our back yard. This is ridiculous," said McCallister. 
Texas Parks and Wildlife officials told Local 2 that coyotes can not be controlled through trapping. They said vigilance is the best defense.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

maremma sheepdog


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't see many around my place except the years that we have a good fawn crop and they will come up to my house chasin the deer. I don't mind dirt checkin a few coyotes. If they cause trouble take em out other wise I don't bother them.

Matt


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

With the way our population is expanding yotes are just a part of life. I'm surrounded by concrete but I can still hear em some nights. Just remember, they were there first. We've moved in on their territory. I still wouldn't hesitate to give one a dirt nap that was too close to my animals or family. Watch your animals. Yotes gotta eat too.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

dalaka said:


> Agree with what TexasBoy said..........on 2 different ocassions, I lost one dog and had another ripped up pretty good in scenarios like these. Once, I had one within 20 feet of my back porch.....I yelled and ran at it like a crazy man (idiot) and it ran 30 yards and stopped. I ran back in the house for a gun and spotlight....when I got back, he move to 75 yards, still in my yard.....shined the light on the back fence and there were 12 more strung out along the fence in the brush....just waiting. Popped a few caps but missed (hard to hold a gun and 5 pound spotlight at the same time..lol). They come and go around my place. Be careful....they are ruthless


Man, that would be a very eerie seeing all of those eyes looking at you!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Happens a lot more than people think. Dogs and cats disappear regularly when you live near the bayou, even in the middle of Houston. Bayous are a highway for them. Used to see the yotes under the trees at lakeside when we would play golf there since it sits right on the bayou.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I live of Mayde3 Creek in Katy and had them try to get my Lab. I was in the garage one night and all of a sudden she bolted out into the darkness. This was not like her so I walked out and there was three coyotes surrounding her. I am pretty sure on of them had come into my yard to taunt her into coming out. Anyway you could tell they were worried they bit off more than they could chew because she was &%^^&!!! They nipped at her a little but I was able to chase them off. The next night one of them got caught a 22 mag. The did get my neighbors little yappy dog a couple of night before though.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Turn the tables on them. 
Hunting with dogs Sight-hunting dogs such as greyhounds can be used to hunt coyotes in open, flat country with good visibility and limited fencing. Trail hounds can also be used for coyote hunting, and are especially effective if used in conjunction with aerial hunting. The trail hounds can be used to move coyotes out of rough or heavily-vegetated terrain for aerial hunters. Some dogs are also useful in locating coyote dens or as decoy dogs to lure coyotes within shooting range. The selectivity of taking coyotes with hunting dogs depends on how well the dogs are trained. 
http://agrilife.org/texnatwildlife/coyotes/table-of-contents/lethal-options-for-controlling-coyotes/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

first, call the local LEO's and report that your dogs are being harassed

then shoot the yotes


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are some cool pics!!!!


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bust that arse before they get out of control. Here in Hitchcock they are out of control and killing every loose pet they can lure away from homes. There are a constant posting of lost pets on telephone poles around our neighborhood.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to hunt yotes in Nebraska when I was in college. They were considered a fur betting animal and we could get $50 a dog whole, more if we skinned them. We used to sit on a hill over and prairie dog town with a 223 and fmj bullets, laying on the ground under and old sheet and a old starlight scope. Get 4 or 5 a night with a calling tape and a bunny. Good money in college.


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

TroutMaster76 said:


> Man, that would be a very eerie seeing all of those eyes looking at you!


Yes sir...will make your hair stand up.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I watched 4 yotes cut a calf from its mother by distracting her and darting in and tearing at the calfs back legs like on the tendons or hamstring area.. The cow defended her calf bravely. But they just outsmarted her and tired her out. She would charge at one who had the calf, and another one would run in and grab the calf, she would spin and run back to the calf, over and over, She would not give up, I was amazed at her stamina and bravery. She was a whiteface. She would have fought to the death I believe to save the calf. After we watched this for about 15 minutes in disbelief, and it looked like they were gonna finally pull the calf down, I killed the largest one and seriously wounded one of the others with a lucky running shot. I called the neighboring rancher and the calf survived except for some bites on her hind legs and nose. The cow also had bites in the same areas. I told him I hated to shoot over the fence but he said anytime I saw one over there I could kill it without even calling him. He thanked me. I just did not want to shoot over the fence on opening weekend not knowing for sure what was behind them back in the timber 200 yards from where they were. They were about 225 yards inside the fence. It was also foggy. Do not let anyone tell you they will not hunt in packs, they will, I saw it with my own eyes. This was in Montague County about 20 years ago.


----------

